# VK - New Arrivals 21 Jan 16



## Gizmo (21/1/16)

Aspire Cleito Stainless Steel 
Aspire Cleito Coils @ 0.2Ohms
Geek Vape Stainless Steel Wire 316L 26G 10M Spool
XTAR MC1 Charger
Geek Vape Simple Tool Kit
Prebuilt Clapton Coils by Geek Vape
Geek Vape 26G Kanthal A-1 10M Spool
Nick Ni80 10M Spool in 26G and 24G
Cuboid 150W Mods ( TONS IN STOCK )

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Aspire Cleito Stainless Steel
> Aspire Cleito Coils @ 0.2Ohms
> Geek Vape Stainless Steel Wire 316L 26G 10M Spool
> XTAR MC1 Charger
> ...


hi guys. Any idea on when you will have stock of billow v2 replacement glass?


----------



## Gizmo (21/1/16)

End of next week. It is on order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

